# Nuotatrice Master italiana Maria Sofia Paparo morta per arresto cardiaco all'età di 27 anni



## Devil man (12 Aprile 2022)

*Lutto nel nuoto italiano ieri è morta Maria Sofia Paparo*
scomparsa alla prematura età di 27 anni a causa di un arresto cardiaco,
*Collaborava con Swim4Life Magazine ed era la prima atleta del Master Team Speedo.*​


----------



## Devil man (12 Aprile 2022)

sapete già come la penso


----------



## Alkampfer (12 Aprile 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> sapete già come la penso


idem con patate.


----------



## fabri47 (12 Aprile 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> *Lutto nel nuoto italiano ieri è morta Maria Sofia Paparo*
> scomparsa alla prematura età di 27 anni a causa di un arresto cardiaco,
> *Collaborava con Swim4Life Magazine ed era la prima atleta del Master Team Speedo.*​


La penso pure io allo stesso modo. Alla faccia degli "esclusa correlazione".


----------



## Clarenzio (12 Aprile 2022)

E' giusto farsi qualche domanda, nel 2022 i numeri dei decessi per infarto, almeno parlando del calcio professionistico, sono raddoppiati e siamo solo ad aprile


----------



## Devil man (12 Aprile 2022)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> E' giusto farsi qualche domanda, nel 2022 i numeri dei decessi per infarto, almeno parlando del calcio professionistico, sono raddoppiati e siamo solo ad aprile


27 anni è un'età piuttosto brutta. Tre dei miei bisnonni sono morti a quell'età. Maledetta vecchiaia


----------



## varvez (12 Aprile 2022)

In Germania ci sono diversi operatori "main stream" che parlano apertamente di correlazioni ipotetiche. Da noi nel duemilamai alle 29.80 di saturnedì


----------



## Raryof (12 Aprile 2022)

Un'altra morte da narrazione buona delle istituzioni buone che proteggono i giovani con vaccini/acquette per vecchi che poi portano ad infarti buoni ma senza correlazione alcuna, pur dovendo constatare il decesso post vaccino e non pre.
Subito la quarta o la narrativa si spenge sotto i colpi di bombe buone, sanzioni giuste e gas algerino per un futuro giusto e al calduccio grazie ad una grande UE che ci protegge.
W la vita da dipendenti di emergenze, vedrete le nuove generazioni quanto saranno stupide e quante poche domande si faranno.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (12 Aprile 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> *Lutto nel nuoto italiano ieri è morta Maria Sofia Paparo*
> scomparsa alla prematura età di 27 anni a causa di un arresto cardiaco,
> *Collaborava con Swim4Life Magazine ed era la prima atleta del Master Team Speedo.*​


Si sarebbe sposata tra un paio di mesi, che tragedia... La mia età, riposa in pace.


----------



## Gamma (12 Aprile 2022)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> E' giusto farsi qualche domanda, nel 2022 i numeri dei decessi per infarto, almeno parlando del calcio professionistico, sono raddoppiati e siamo solo ad aprile



Fossero solo i decessi, anche le pericarditi e altre patologie che colpiscono il cuore stanno aumentando a dismisura.

Nel nostro paese tuttavia questa tesi non troverà mai appoggio ma verrà sotterrata fino all'inverosimile.


----------



## Maravich49 (12 Aprile 2022)

Che disgrazia, riposi in pace


----------



## Devil man (12 Aprile 2022)

In alto l'Aifa che cerca possibili correlazioni fra i recenti arresti cardiaci e il vaccino anti-covid.

In basso l'Aifa che cerca disperatamente nuove varianti per introdurre la quarta dose.


----------



## Kaw (12 Aprile 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> *Lutto nel nuoto italiano ieri è morta Maria Sofia Paparo*
> scomparsa alla prematura età di 27 anni a causa di un arresto cardiaco,
> *Collaborava con Swim4Life Magazine ed era la prima atleta del Master Team Speedo.*​


Negli ultimi giorni, credo non a caso, mi sono apparsi molti articoli sul telefono riguardo l'aumento di questi casi, la narrativa è che è colpa del Long Covid.
Mah, può essere ma avevano tutti avuto il Covid questi? E comunque non cambia molto, visto che pure i guariti hanno dovuto farsi il vaccino, e quindi addio al gruppo di controllo, e quindi non sarà mai possibile stabilire chissà quale correlazione, visto che siamo al 90%+ di vaccinati.


----------



## bmb (12 Aprile 2022)

Tragedie che, statisticamente, sono sempre esistite. E più spesso paradossalmente colpiscono giovani atletici, iperallenati, piuttosto che coetanei sedentari.


----------



## Dexter (12 Aprile 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> *Lutto nel nuoto italiano ieri è morta Maria Sofia Paparo*
> scomparsa alla prematura età di 27 anni a causa di un arresto cardiaco,
> *Collaborava con Swim4Life Magazine ed era la prima atleta del Master Team Speedo.*​


In piena pandemia ognuno di noi utenti del forum, persone di tutte le età e generi possibili, conosceva qualcuno, direttamente o indirettamente, con problemi al cuore non pervenuti prima del covid. Non serve essere maghi della statistica per comprendere che non sono casi isolati ma veri e propri effetti collaterali gravi, che siano covid o vaccino decidetelo voi, tanto col 90% di vaccinati sarà impossibile stabilirlo e Pfizer e co. Lo sanno benissimo. Ora capisco a cosa serve il famoso gregge, ma qui entriamo in calcoli statistici da calcolatrice addirittura quindi evito


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (12 Aprile 2022)

Anche Morosini e Astori avevano la terza dose


----------



## varvez (12 Aprile 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Anche Morosini e Astori avevano la terza dose


Si, molto divertente, bravo.


----------



## fabri47 (12 Aprile 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Anche Morosini e Astori avevano la terza dose


Due casi a distanza di anni e mentre giocavano. Tragedie, per carità, ma molto rare all'epoca. Ora, invece, si sente parlare spesso di gente che cammina per strada o prende il treno e si accascia. Troppi casi.


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (12 Aprile 2022)

mi rivolgo a chi ha sviluppato un immunità naturale al covid
tenete duro se potete non vaccinatevi perchè se mai dovesse avvenire un indagine approfondita di quanto successo siete la prova scientifica dell utilità o meno della vaccinazione di massa
forse è per questo tutto l accanimento nel voler arrivare alla copertura totale dei cittadini


----------



## Raryof (12 Aprile 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> In piena pandemia ognuno di noi utenti del forum, persone di tutte le età e generi possibili, conosceva qualcuno, direttamente o indirettamente, con problemi al cuore non pervenuti prima del covid. Non serve essere maghi della statistica per comprendere che non sono casi isolati ma veri e propri effetti collaterali gravi, che siano covid o vaccino decidetelo voi, tanto col 90% di vaccinati sarà impossibile stabilirlo e Pfizer e co. Lo sanno benissimo. Ora capisco a cosa serve il famoso gregge, ma qui entriamo in calcoli statistici da calcolatrice addirittura quindi evito


Beh quello senza dubbio, alta percentuale di siringati significa meno rischi per chi ha tale bizniz, dovevano arrivarci in fretta per poi normalizzare il tutto fino a come siamo oggi, fino alla prossima emergenza che non è un'emergenza sconociuta o arrivata lì per caso ma è semplicemente ciò che è stato delineato per le persone comuni, con l'utilizzo di strumenti che non sono stati pensati lo scorso luglio no, sono strumenti come il green pass o la creazione di babbi di minkia che diventano poi dipendenti da una situazione che crea allarme e quindi più deboli nella scelta di chi seguire, se seguire il gregge come le altre pecore che vanno al macello o cercare di distaccarsi dallo strumento tecnologico buono che poi ti estromette dalla società in maniera buona, chiara, "pacifica", questo perché l'informazione e i media sono stati e saranno sempre ben coordinati, per non creare allarmismi e ciucciarsi quelle che sono le tragedie buone e tenere incollati quelli che poi seguiranno il gregge come tutti gli altri.
Esisteranno sempre morti buone e guerre buone, guardate i media cosa hanno combinato, già solo vedere il 100% dell'informazione schierata solamente da una parte è tristissimo, addirittura i giornali che sono settori destinati a scomparire sono totalmente finanziati da chi detta gli articoli, ma le future generazioni totalmente dipendenti da questo schifo come arriveranno a 60 anni? che vita da pecore potranno mai fare?


----------



## Nevergiveup (12 Aprile 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> *Lutto nel nuoto italiano ieri è morta Maria Sofia Paparo*
> scomparsa alla prematura età di 27 anni a causa di un arresto cardiaco,
> *Collaborava con Swim4Life Magazine ed era la prima atleta del Master Team Speedo.*​


E' difficile imputare a questa o quella causa casi del genere ma la matematica non è un opinione e a proposito la comunità scientifica non esclude correlazioni che peraltro sono state verificate per esempio per le miocarditi, per cui se c'è stato un aumento importante a livello statistico può essere dovuto al vaccino certamente come può essere che sia dovuto alla contrazione del virus perchè una delle conseguenze della malattia anch'essa osservata è l'aumento della possibilità di ictus, infarti e altre malattie cardiovascolari.

Questo per dire cosa, che come spesso accade non c'è un unica verità e chi dice il contrario mente sapendo di mentire, in entrambe le direzioni.


----------



## Alkampfer (12 Aprile 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> E' difficile imputare a questa o quella causa casi del genere ma la matematica non è un opinione e a proposito la comunità scientifica non esclude correlazioni che peraltro sono state verificate per esempio per le miocarditi, per cui se c'è stato un aumento importante a livello statistico può essere dovuto al vaccino certamente come può essere che sia dovuto alla contrazione del virus perchè una delle conseguenze della malattia anch'essa osservata è l'aumento della possibilità di ictus, infarti e altre malattie cardiovascolari.
> 
> Questo per dire cosa, che come spesso accade non c'è un unica verità e chi dice il contrario mente sapendo di mentire, in entrambe le direzioni.


la matematica non sarà un opinione, ma se tu ti inietti un coso che ordina alle tue cellule di produrre la spike, poi ti meravigli che hai problemi ?


----------



## Nevergiveup (12 Aprile 2022)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> la matematica non sarà un opinione, ma se tu ti inietti un coso che ordina alle tue cellule di produrre la spike, poi ti meravigli che hai problemi ?


Quello che voglio dire è che alla fine il conto da fare è sempre quale azione è accompagnata dal miglior rapporto costi/benefici... è stato deciso di incentivare in maniera molto "violenta" la vaccinazione, se i numeri dicono che tra i vaccinati si evidenziano 40 miocarditi per milione e N eventi cardiaci per milione essa ha senso nel caso i numeri di casi analoghi o con conseguenze peggiori causa Covid siano decisamente superiori e i numeri a fine 2020 dicevano questo. 

Non nego niente ma le tesi terrapiattiste di sieri somministrati a tutto il mondo per dare un extra guadagno alla Pfizer di turno mi sembrano storielle ridicole da fumetti.


----------



## unbreakable (12 Aprile 2022)

in ambito natatorio la morte più recente che mi ricordo è quella di alexander dale oen norvegese di 26 anni per arresto cardiaco..
prima di tutta la pandemia..
con questo non voglio assolutamente dire che non cia correlazione anzi ci sono documenti che attestano che c'è stato un amento delle morti soprattutto nei giovani tra i 18 e 40 anni e dopo la ventesima settimana dall'inoculazione..


----------



## Alkampfer (12 Aprile 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> conseguenze peggiori causa Covid siano decisamente superiori e i numeri a fine 2020 dicevano questo.


ancora con sta storia ? seriamente ? oramai lo han detto pure i sassi che i numeri son tutti gonfiati dai.
i numeri (????) fino a fine 2020 dicevano che dell'innominato morivano solo se > 80 anni e con 3,x patologie.
pensavo che oramai sta cosa fosse chiara. evidentemente deve morire ancora un po di gente.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (12 Aprile 2022)

sì ma non è ogni morto per cause sconosciute applichiamo la presunzione di morte per vaccino. Cioè non dico che in tesi non sia possibile, ma va provato.


----------



## Alkampfer (12 Aprile 2022)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> sì ma non è ogni morto per cause sconosciute applichiamo la presunzione di morte per vaccino. Cioè non dico che in tesi non sia possibile, ma va provato.


non ti puoi aspettare una prova da chi fa di tutto per mantenere in piedi la manfrina.
non fanno nemmeno farmacovigilanza attiva, dai.


----------



## Nevergiveup (12 Aprile 2022)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> ancora con sta storia ? seriamente ? oramai lo han detto pure i sassi che i numeri son tutti gonfiati dai.
> i numeri (????) fino a fine 2020 dicevano che dell'innominato morivano solo se > 80 anni e con 3,x patologie.
> pensavo che oramai sta cosa fosse chiara. evidentemente deve morire ancora un po di gente.


Ascolta io non abito in una metropoli, siamo in quattro gatti e solo tra i miei conoscenti ci sono 3 under 60 e un under 50 sani come pesci anzi direi pure fisicamente molto prestanti che han perso la vita per il virus quindi evitiamo di dire scemenze solo per sostenere una tesi... è impossibile fare un discorso serio se vengono sistematicamente ignorati i dati scomodi con presunte alterazioni di chissà quale mente oscura.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (12 Aprile 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Ascolta io non abito in una metropoli, siamo in quattro gatti e solo tra i miei conoscenti ci sono 3 under 60 e un under 50 sani come pesci anzi direi pure fisicamente molto prestanti che han perso la vita per il virus quindi evitiamo di dire scemenze solo per sostenere una tesi... è impossibile fare un discorso serio se vengono sistematicamente ignorati i dati scomodi con presunte alterazioni di chissà quale mente oscura.



Però sani che significa ?
Una persona può anche sembrare apparentemente sana e in formissima ma avere una patologia che neanche immagina.

Non siamo tutti tesserati sportivi controllati dalle società 3-4 volte l'anno,e non siamo neanche come Fedez che,pagando,possiamo permetterci 20 visite di controllo all'anno ad 1h dalla prenotazione,ma in genere per noi comuni mortali passano mesi e mesi (se non anni).
Per dire,mia sorella under40 ha preso il covid in forma moderata/grave e il medico di base ha consigliato,una volta completamente guarita,di fare un check up generale perchè potrebbe avere qualcosa che fino ad ora è passato completamente inosservato.

Poi magari non ha niente (me lo auguro) e la forma moderata/grave è arrivata per pura sfiga,così come per i tuoi conoscenti


----------



## Nevergiveup (12 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Però sani che significa ?
> Una persona può anche sembrare apparentemente sana e in formissima ma avere una patologia che neanche immagina.
> 
> Non siamo tutti tesserati sportivi controllati dalle società 3-4 volte l'anno,e non siamo neanche come Fedez che,pagando,possiamo permetterci 20 visite di controllo all'anno ad 1h dalla prenotazione,ma in genere per noi comuni mortali passano mesi e mesi (se non anni).
> ...


Sani intendo senza patologie note, perfettamente in forma nel momento in cui hanno contratto il virus e deceduti per le arcinote complicazioni polmonari che porta il covid fatto in forma grave, per dirla in modo molto grossolano avevano i polmoni completamente devastati dalla malattia... tutti non vaccinati. 

Io non mi permetto di negare una cosa evidente come il fatto che il vaccino stia avendo conseguenze indesiderate a volte anche gravi su una parte di chi vi si è sottoposto ma dire che di covid son morti solo over 80 con 3 o più patologie è mistificare la realtà.

Ripeto se devo dare un criterio su come comportarmi in una situazione del genere credo l'unico perseguibile sia una valutazione del miglior rapporto costi/benefici.


----------



## Alkampfer (12 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Però sani che significa ?


corretto ma poi oltre a questo, bisogna vedere , sono stati curati ? come ?
perchè se han fatto tachipirina e vigile attesa ciaone.
pure io che l'ho fatto il coviddi, e sono moooolto under 60, se non mi curavo correttamente (plaquenil, vitamine, antibiotico) , potevo pure stare molto male ....
dopo 2 anni ancora a ripetere le stesse cose.


----------



## Alkampfer (12 Aprile 2022)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Negli ultimi giorni, credo non a caso, mi sono apparsi molti articoli sul telefono riguardo l'aumento di questi casi, la narrativa è che è colpa del Long Covid.
> Mah, può essere ma avevano tutti avuto il Covid questi? E comunque non cambia molto, visto che pure i guariti hanno dovuto farsi il vaccino, e quindi addio al gruppo di controllo, e quindi non sarà mai possibile stabilire chissà quale correlazione, visto che siamo al 90%+ di vaccinati.


ci sono io come gruppo di controllo.


----------



## Manue (12 Aprile 2022)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> la matematica non sarà un opinione, ma se tu ti inietti un coso che ordina alle tue cellule di produrre la spike, poi ti meravigli che hai problemi ?



Dunque, non sono qui per difendere o attaccare, ma per portare informazioni.
Ognuno ha le proprie idee e le proprie ragioni, però ad oggi sono disponibili n studi sui soggetti vaccinati, studi fatti da studi privati cui risultati si possono ricercare facilmente in rete.

Proteina spike, parliamo di una proteina che viene introdotta nell'organismo attraverso il contagio covid, oppure attraverso i vaccini.
Sottolineo che la quantità di proteine spike assunte attraverso virus sono molte molte di più di quelle introdotte da vaccino, 
con l'aggravante che quelle introdotte da covid sono vanno direttamente nei polmoni attraverso l'ossigeno, quindi dirette nel sangue sfruttando il sistema cardio vascolare.
Le spike introdotte da vaccino invece vengono iniettante nel muscolo, non lontano dai linfonodi, cellule del sistema immunitario fondamentalmente, con una parte però di proteine che scappa e va in circolo, ma parliamo di un numero molto inferiore rispetto al contagio.

In entrambi i casi le proteine spike nel giro di qualche settimana (generalmente 2) viene smaltita, studi dimostrano che non sono più presenti nei corpi analizzati, e, per quanto riguarda il vaccino, sempre questi studi hanno notato che dopo la seconda dose non viene neanche più prodotta.

Infine, 
sempre secondo più studi consultabili online, 
la risposta del sistema immunitario all'infezione naturale prevede la produzione di una vasta gamma di anticorpi, tra i quali quelli anti spike, ma anche altri che potrebbero causare il long covid per un fattore autoimmune...

Insomma, conclusione mia personale, 
attendere sempre perché poi gli studi escono e ci sono studi privati che li pubblica, 
soprattutto, 
tra covid e vaccini, tutti avremo a che fare con la spike prima o poi...


----------



## claudiop77 (12 Aprile 2022)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Negli ultimi giorni, credo non a caso, mi sono apparsi molti articoli sul telefono riguardo l'aumento di questi casi, la narrativa è che è colpa del Long Covid.
> Mah, può essere ma avevano tutti avuto il Covid questi? E comunque non cambia molto, visto che pure i guariti hanno dovuto farsi il vaccino, e quindi addio al gruppo di controllo, e quindi non sarà mai possibile stabilire chissà quale correlazione, visto che siamo al 90%+ di vaccinati.


È per questo che vogliono eliminare il gruppo di controllo.
Ma anche se vaccinassero il 100% degli italiani si potrebbero fare i confronti con altri stati.


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (12 Aprile 2022)

Manue ha scritto:


> Dunque, non sono qui per difendere o attaccare, ma per portare informazioni.
> Ognuno ha le proprie idee e le proprie ragioni, però ad oggi sono disponibili n studi sui soggetti vaccinati, studi fatti da studi privati cui risultati si possono ricercare facilmente in rete.
> 
> Proteina spike, parliamo di una proteina che viene introdotta nell'organismo attraverso il contagio covid, oppure attraverso i vaccini.
> ...



parto dalla tua prefazione che condivido in pieno
parlo della cerchia di conoscenze e amicizie varie anche in famiglia che sappia io tutti vaccinati
dati da test sierologici : livello di anticorpi spike anche di 5000 o più unità
sottoscritto non vaccinato con immunità naturale fatta credo febbraio marzo 2020 : periodo natalizio 21/22 covid con raffreddore e congiuntivite test sierologico 4 gennaio anticorpi spike 80 unità
non vorrei sbagliarmi ma credo che la positività parta da 75
ci terrei che qualcuno mi spiegasse il perchè


----------



## Alkampfer (13 Aprile 2022)

Manue ha scritto:


> Dunque, non sono qui per difendere o attaccare, ma per portare informazioni.
> Ognuno ha le proprie idee e le proprie ragioni, però ad oggi sono disponibili n studi sui soggetti vaccinati, studi fatti da studi privati cui risultati si possono ricercare facilmente in rete.
> 
> Proteina spike, parliamo di una proteina che viene introdotta nell'organismo attraverso il contagio covid, oppure attraverso i vaccini.
> ...


si si , gli studi fatti dalla oxford sovvenzionati da chi produce i vaccini.... benissimo.


----------



## Manue (13 Aprile 2022)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> si si , gli studi fatti dalla oxford sovvenzionati da chi produce i vaccini.... benissimo.



Ottimo spunto, 
come posso verificare che le varie pubblicazioni sul covid e vaccini, 
fatte da studi privati, 
siano sovvenzionate da chi produce i vaccini ?


----------



## Alkampfer (13 Aprile 2022)

Manue ha scritto:


> Ottimo spunto,
> come posso verificare che le varie pubblicazioni sul covid e vaccini,
> fatte da studi privati,
> siano sovvenzionate da chi produce i vaccini ?


ad oggi che io sappia non esistono studi indipendenti fatti sui vaccini.

ps: la oxford è pure produttrice di un farmaco covid19 tra l'altro.


----------



## Manue (13 Aprile 2022)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> ad oggi che io sappia non esistono studi indipendenti fatti sui vaccini.
> 
> ps: la oxford è pure produttrice di un farmaco covid19 tra l'altro.



Ah ok, quelli che ho letto io in questo tempo allora non erano studi reali evidentemente.

Qual è la differenza tra la tossicità della proteina spike introdotta dal vaccino e quella introdotta dal covid ?


----------



## ignaxio (13 Aprile 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> sapete già come la penso


lo immagino.. anche Astori secondo me


----------



## Devil man (13 Aprile 2022)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> lo immagino.. anche Astori secondo me


Come credi bro... Intanto in Australia le trasmissioni sportive ( Rugby ) si stanno facendo due domande sullo svenimento degli atleti in campo e i numerosi ritiri... Guarda un po'.. hanno messo in dubbio la possibilità che sia il vaccino la causa.. e questo in diretta tv


----------



## Alkampfer (13 Aprile 2022)

Manue ha scritto:


> Qual è la differenza tra la tossicità della proteina spike introdotta dal vaccino e quella introdotta dal covid ?


lo scopriremo solo vivendo


----------



## ignaxio (13 Aprile 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Come credi bro... Intanto in Australia le trasmissioni sportive ( Rugby ) si stanno facendo due domande sullo svenimento degli atleti in campo e i numerosi ritiri... Guarda un po'.. hanno messo in dubbio la possibilità che sia il vaccino la causa.. e questo in diretta tv


Se lo dicono addirittura in diretta tv in Australia deve essere vero.


----------



## Marilson (13 Aprile 2022)

Non si conosce lo stato vaccinale della nuotatrice, sembra non fosse vaccinata per via di una patologia pregressa. Le vostre sono speculazioni abbastanza grottesche, se non vili, incuranti di qualsiasi rispetto per la persona deceduta. Smettetela perche' non siete a conoscenza dei fatti.


----------



## Alkampfer (13 Aprile 2022)

Marilson ha scritto:


> Non si conosce lo stato vaccinale della nuotatrice, sembra non fosse vaccinata per via di una patologia pregressa. Le vostre sono speculazioni abbastanza grottesche, se non vili, incuranti di qualsiasi rispetto per la persona deceduta. Smettetela perche' non siete a conoscenza dei fatti.


non si conosce o si conosce ?
fonte ?


----------



## Devil man (13 Aprile 2022)

Marilson ha scritto:


> Non si conosce lo stato vaccinale della nuotatrice, sembra non fosse vaccinata per via di una patologia pregressa. Le vostre sono speculazioni abbastanza grottesche, se non vili, incuranti di qualsiasi rispetto per la persona deceduta. Smettetela perche' non siete a conoscenza dei fatti.


Fino a qualche mese fa serviva il super greenpass per fare nuoto? Si 
Potevo fare nuoto con il tampone? No


----------



## mil77 (13 Aprile 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Fino a qualche mese fa serviva il super greenpass per fare nuoto? Si
> Potevo fare nuoto con il tampone? No


Poteva fare nuoto con esenzione dal vaccino? Si
Poteva fare nuoto guarita da Covid? Si
Quindi?


----------



## Devil man (13 Aprile 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Poteva fare nuoto con esenzione dal vaccino? Si
> Poteva fare nuoto guarita da Covid? Si
> Quindi?


Le esenzioni da vaccino non le danno nemmeno a persone con 5-6 patologie, non l'hanno date nemmeno ad un mio parente che ha avuto anni fa una reazione grave ad un vaccino... pensa un po'..
la danno ad una ragazza giovane sana di 25 anni che fa nuoto ?


----------



## mil77 (13 Aprile 2022)

Marilson ha scritto:


> Non si conosce lo stato vaccinale della nuotatrice, sembra non fosse vaccinata per via di una patologia pregressa. Le vostre sono speculazioni abbastanza grottesche, se non vili, incuranti di qualsiasi rispetto per la persona deceduta. Smettetela perche' non siete a conoscenza dei fatti.


Veramente la mancanza di rispetto verso i morti e verso i loro famigliari è qualcosa di vergognoso e di squallido che ormai ha superato tutti limiti della decenza....e il tutto finalizzato a cosa? A tirare acqua al mulino x supportare la tesi!!! Ma sul serio? Provo pena x chi si comporta così e ha questo scopo nella sua vita.


----------



## Devil man (13 Aprile 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Veramente la mancanza di rispetto verso i morti e verso i loro famigliari è qualcosa di vergognoso e di squallido che ormai ha superato tutti limiti della decenza....e il tutto finalizzato a cosa? A tirare acqua al mulino x supportare la tesi!!! Ma sul serio? Provo pena x chi si comporta così e ha questo scopo nella sua vita.


E' un forum si esprimono idee e opinioni fino a prova contraria, se non ti piace chiudi e fai altro


----------



## Raryof (13 Aprile 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Veramente la mancanza di rispetto verso i morti e verso i loro famigliari è qualcosa di vergognoso e di squallido che ormai ha superato tutti limiti della decenza....e il tutto finalizzato a cosa? A tirare acqua al mulino x supportare la tesi!!! Ma sul serio? Provo pena x chi si comporta così e ha questo scopo nella sua vita.


Pensa a quelli che non si fanno mai domande e hanno accettato, ligi, di essere usati e poi riusati ancora a seconda della narrativa del momento, idiocricizzante, migliore.
NON ESISTE al mondo una salvezza preventiva che parta dalle fasce deboli e arrivi, senza il minimo dubbio o problema, fino ai neonati, non esiste, chi non si fa domande è un asino, punto, è sperimentazione, totale, globalizzante, un tentativo spietato di creare delle basi per morti buone e nemici cattivi cattivi, ci siamo già, poi sì, con la morte si sta zitti, ci vuole il rispetto che invece non esiste più per chi è ancora vivo.
Svegliatevi, davvero, ve lo dico col cuore.


----------



## mil77 (13 Aprile 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> E' un forum si esprimono idee e opinioni fino a prova contraria, se non ti piace chiudi e fai altro


Difatti io ho espresso la mia opinione. Se non ti piace chiudi e fai altro non vedo il problema


----------



## mil77 (13 Aprile 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Pensa a quelli che non si fanno mai domande e hanno accettato, ligi, di essere usati e poi riusati ancora a seconda della narrativa del momento, idiocricizzante, migliore.
> NON ESISTE al mondo una salvezza preventiva che parta dalle fasce deboli e arrivi, senza il minimo dubbio o problema, fino ai neonati, non esiste, chi non si fa domande è un asino, punto, è sperimentazione, totale, globalizzante, un tentativo spietato di creare delle basi per morti buone e nemici cattivi cattivi, ci siamo già, poi sì, con la morte si sta zitti, ci vuole il rispetto che invece non esiste più per chi è ancora vivo.
> Svegliatevi, davvero, ve lo dico col cuore.


Grazie ma sono sveglissimo, forse tu no visto che non hai capito nulla di quello che ho scritto...a me non interessa se è morta x il vaccino, x il covid o perché le sarebbe venuto comunque un infarto. Quello che mi fa schifo è la mancanza di rispetto x i morti e le loro famiglie....e si fa tutto questo solo x dire visto avevo ragione è morta x quello...il problema è che non è assolutamente provato...e che quindi è sostanzialmente una fake news


----------



## Raryof (13 Aprile 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Grazie ma sono sveglissimo, forse tu no visto che non hai capito nulla di quello che ho scritto...a me non interessa se è morta x il vaccino, x il covid o perché le sarebbe venuto comunque un infarto. Quello che mi fa schifo è la mancanza di rispetto x i morti e le loro famiglie....e si fa tutto questo solo x dire visto avevo ragione è morta x quello...il problema è che non è assolutamente provato...e che quindi è sostanzialmente una fake news


Un po' più di rispetto PER l'italiano dai, poi si può anche discutere.
Io non capisco nulla, grazie, ma preferisco non capire nulla mentre cerco di evitare la coda del gregge siringato e preferisco continuare a farmi domande su come mai ci siano così tante morti tra i più giovani, su come mai trattamenti sperimentali per vecchi (in primis) siano arrivati a tutte le altre fasce di età con questa facilità, per la voglia di fare interessi giocando con la vita delle persone, quelle che possono essere rispettate solo quando sono morte ma che devono essere maltrattate e molestate socialmente da vive.
I morti hanno sempre ragione, perché sono morti, non possono essere siriganti, usati, controllati, silenzio, rispetto per loro, solite cose, ma intanto siam qui e la narrativa va avanti.


----------



## mil77 (13 Aprile 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Un po' più di rispetto PER l'italiano dai, poi si può anche discutere.
> Io non capisco nulla, grazie, ma preferisco non capire nulla mentre cerco di evitare la coda del gregge siringato e preferisco continuare a farmi domande su come mai ci siano così tante morti tra i più giovani, su come mai trattamenti sperimentali per vecchi (in primis) siano arrivati a tutte le altre fasce di età con questa facilità, per la voglia di fare interessi giocando con la vita delle persone, quelle che possono essere rispettate solo quando sono morte ma che devono essere maltrattate e molestate socialmente da vive.
> I morti hanno sempre ragione, perché sono morti, non possono essere siriganti, usati, controllati, silenzio, rispetto per loro, solite cose, ma intanto siam qui e la narrativa va avanti.


Bello scrivere A è uno ti risponde B continuando a parlare delle sue tesi complottistiche di cui nulla mi interessa....forse non sono stato chiaro sui vaccini, sul covid, sul long covid non rispondo nel merito perché semplicemente è una materia che non mi interessa e di cui non ho le conoscenze x parlarne. Io parlo di mancanza di rispetto verso gli altri, finalizzata solamente a sostenere la propria tesi che sia quella del vaccino fa male o quella del vaccino non c'entra nulla è stato il covid...chi parla così degli altri vorrei proprio vedere come reagirebbe nel caso dei perfetti sconosciuti, su un forum, sui dei social, usassero come "cavie", x sostenere le loro tesi, dei famigliari deceduti...


----------



## Raryof (13 Aprile 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Bello scrivere A è uno ti risponde B continuando a parlare delle sue tesi complottistiche di cui nulla mi interessa....forse non sono stato chiaro sui vaccini, sul covid, sul long covid non rispondono nel merito perché semplicemente è una materia che non mi interessa e di cui non ho le conoscenze x parlarne. Io parlo di mancanza di rispetto versi gli altri finalizzata a sostenere la propria tesi che sia quella del vaccino fa male o quella del vaccino non c'entra nulla è stato il covid...chi parla così degli altri vorrei proprio vedere come reagirebbe nel caso dei perfetti sconosciuti, su un forum, sui dei social, usassero come "cavie", x sostenere le loro tesi, dei famigliari deceduti...


Io argomento, quanto meno, tu vedo che sei abile a scrivere sull'acqua e se scrivi robe che non si avvicinano nemmeno minimamente ad una semplice argomentazione (che posso anche rispettare nel caso fosse totalmente l'opposto rispetto alla mia) non posso continuare ad avere uno scambio di opinioni con te, io sull'acqua non so scrivere.
Fossi nei suoi familiari mi farei mille domande e di sicuro non me ne starei buono, ciò che io e altri abbiamo scritto qui non rappresenta una critica a certe scelte vicine alla ragazza o alla famiglia, anzi, ma è una critica a chi ha giocato sulla pelle delle persone e poi mi parla di "nessuna correlazione", questo perché con metodi coercizzanti si è cercato di coprire le magagne facendo vaccinare in maniera quasi obbligata anche gente che non voleva fare il vaccino (quindi una percentuale che potesse evitare reazioni avverse chiare che non andassero a coprire una parte importante della popolazione), questo mi basta per vedere il marcio, ad altri invece devi sbattergli in faccia i morti e poi saltano fuori, sempre senza andare ad intaccare quello che è il pensiero del gregge, sicuro, finché poi non si arriva davanti al mattatoio per davvero.


----------



## mil77 (13 Aprile 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Io argomento, quanto meno, tu vedo che sei abile a scrivere sull'acqua e se scrivi robe che non si avvicinano nemmeno minimamente ad una semplice argomentazione (che posso anche rispettare nel caso fosse totalmente l'opposto rispetto alla mia) non posso continuare ad avere uno scambio di opinioni con te, io sull'acqua non so scrivere.
> Fossi nei suoi familiari mi farei mille domande e di sicuro non me ne starei buono, ciò che io e altri abbiamo scritto qui non rappresenta una critica a certe scelte vicine alla ragazza o alla famiglia, anzi, ma è una critica a chi ha giocato sulla pelle delle persone e poi mi parla di "nessuna correlazione", questo perché con metodi coercizzanti si è cercato di coprire le magagne facendo vaccinare in maniera quasi obbligata anche gente che non voleva fare il vaccino (quindi una percentuale che potesse evitare reazioni avverse chiare che non andassero a coprire una parte importante della popolazione), questo mi basta per vedere il marcio, ad altri invece devi sbattergli in faccia i morti e poi saltano fuori, sempre senza andare ad intaccare quello che è il pensiero del gregge, sicuro, finché poi non si arriva davanti al mattatoio per davvero.


Vedo che io continuo a scrivere una cosa e tu la porti sempre sulla correlazione con il vaccino. Il tuo fine evidente è creare polemica speculando sulla morte della ragazza....ma come ti ho già detto non ci casco e non ti rispondo nel merito. Quindi buona serata


----------



## pazzomania (13 Aprile 2022)

Ragazzi vi scannate su argomenti in un certo senso, elementari come soluzione.

La verità, al ministero già si sa.
Non serve Einstein.

Se i morti che ci si aspettano fra gli under 30 per malori sono gli stessi degli altri anni, non è il vaccino.

Se sono nettamente di più, è giusto sospettare del vaccino.

Basta sapere questo numero, che sicuramente hanno già.


----------



## UDG (13 Aprile 2022)

Anche il malore di Eriksen lo imputate al vaccino?


----------



## ignaxio (13 Aprile 2022)

UDG ha scritto:


> Anche il malore di Eriksen lo imputate al vaccino?


Anche Astori e Morosini.


----------



## ignaxio (13 Aprile 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Pensa a quelli che non si fanno mai domande e hanno accettato, ligi, di essere usati e poi riusati ancora a seconda della narrativa del momento, idiocricizzante, migliore.
> NON ESISTE al mondo una salvezza preventiva che parta dalle fasce deboli e arrivi, senza il minimo dubbio o problema, fino ai neonati, non esiste, chi non si fa domande è un asino, punto, è sperimentazione, totale, globalizzante, un tentativo spietato di creare delle basi per morti buone e nemici cattivi cattivi, ci siamo già, poi sì, con la morte si sta zitti, ci vuole il rispetto che invece non esiste più per chi è ancora vivo.
> Svegliatevi, davvero, ve lo dico col cuore.


fate tanto i “fuori dal pensiero comune” e poi ripetete tuttti le stesse cose a Pappagallo.


----------



## Devil man (14 Aprile 2022)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> fate tanto i “fuori dal pensiero comune” e poi ripetete tuttti le stesse cose a Pappagallo.


Si si ok, cmq sta di fatto che è innegabile l'aumento di casi di atleti che fanno sport - svengono / muoiono ( citando Draghi )..vaccino o non vaccino, roba simile di gente sana che muore all'improvviso ( quasi un caso a settimana ) io non l'ho mai visto, tu si?...un periodo simile c'è stato durante la diffusione di una " sostanza " *la cocaina* ma i casi non erano così diffusi come oggi...


----------



## DavidGoffin (14 Aprile 2022)

Erano mesi che non entravo in un topic del genere, ma ancora state a credere alle morte sospette da vaccini?? Dopo 2 anni? Per i no-vax dovevamo essere già tutti morti per l'insorgenza di malattie autoimmuni, o perchè captavamo 5g trasformandoci in zombie, ah c'è anche la storia del grafene vero! Il bello dell'era digitale è che rimane tutto scritto nero su bianco.
Maria Sofia Paparo non era nemmeno vaccinata, dichiarazione ufficiale da parte dei familiari. Non speculate sulle morti dietro un monitor sul divano di casa senza sapere.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (14 Aprile 2022)

I vaccini fanno aumentare gli infarti.
FONTE: Fidati di me.

pazzesco cosa mi tocca leggere ogni santa volta


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (14 Aprile 2022)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Erano mesi che non entravo in un topic del genere, ma ancora state a credere alle morte sospette da vaccini?? Dopo 2 anni? Per i no-vax dovevamo essere già tutti morti per l'insorgenza di malattie autoimmuni, o perchè captavamo 5g trasformandoci in zombie, ah c'è anche la storia del grafene vero! Il bello dell'era digitale è che rimane tutto scritto nero su bianco.
> Maria Sofia Paparo non era nemmeno vaccinata, dichiarazione ufficiale da parte dei familiari. Non speculate sulle morti dietro un monitor sul divano di casa senza sapere.


Non era vaccinata. Ma come? Sarà sicuramente un complotto dei poteri forti e di Bill Gates che forzano i familiari a mentire . 

RIP comunque. Anche se non so chi sia


----------



## Nomaduk (14 Aprile 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> *Lutto nel nuoto italiano ieri è morta Maria Sofia Paparo*
> scomparsa alla prematura età di 27 anni a causa di un arresto cardiaco,
> *Collaborava con Swim4Life Magazine ed era la prima atleta del Master Team Speedo.*​


Magari non sarà quello eh ma io per si e per no non mi sono inoculato.


----------



## Devil man (14 Aprile 2022)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Erano mesi che non entravo in un topic del genere, ma ancora state a credere alle morte sospette da vaccini?? Dopo 2 anni? Per i no-vax dovevamo essere già tutti morti per l'insorgenza di malattie autoimmuni, o perchè captavamo 5g trasformandoci in zombie, ah c'è anche la storia del grafene vero! Il bello dell'era digitale è che rimane tutto scritto nero su bianco.
> Maria Sofia Paparo non era nemmeno vaccinata, dichiarazione ufficiale da parte dei familiari. Non speculate sulle morti dietro un monitor sul divano di casa senza sapere.


Fonti?


----------



## sunburn (14 Aprile 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Si si ok, cmq sta di fatto che è innegabile l'aumento di casi di atleti che fanno sport - svengono / muoiono ( citando Draghi )..vaccino o non vaccino, roba simile di gente sana che muore all'improvviso ( quasi un caso a settimana ) io non l'ho mai visto, tu si?...un periodo simile c'è stato durante la diffusione di una " sostanza " *la cocaina* ma i casi non erano così diffusi come oggi...


Si chiama morte cardiaca improvvisa giovanile, in Italia colpisce tra i 1000 e i 1500 under 35 all’anno(19-29 a settimana, altro che “quasi uno”), ha un’incidenza negli atleti 2,5 volte superiore rispetto alla corrispondente popolazione sedentaria, nella maggior parte dei casi è causata da cardiomiopatia aritmogena ed è un evento noto e studiato *da decenni*(anche se su byoblu _noncielodigono_!!!1!!1!).
Se siamo passati da 19-29 a settimana a “quasi uno”, è un’ottima notizia e prendo con gioia la tua affidabilissima informazione.


----------



## Devil man (14 Aprile 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Si chiama morte cardiaca improvvisa giovanile, in Italia colpisce tra i 1000 e i 1500 under 35 all’anno(19-29 a settimana, altro che “quasi uno”), ha un’incidenza negli atleti 2,5 volte superiore rispetto alla corrispondente popolazione sedentaria, nella maggior parte dei casi è causata da cardiomiopatia aritmogena ed è un evento noto e studiato *da decenni*(anche se su byoblu _noncielodigono_!!!1!!1!).
> Se siamo passati da 19-29 a settimana a “quasi uno”, è un’ottima notizia e prendo con gioia la tua affidabilissima informazione.


Io stavo parlando di sportivi professionisti che a regola hanno fatto già gli screening e gli eventuali esami..quindi da quel gruppo di 19-29 conta solo gli "atleti" caso più che raro visto che sono controllati


----------



## Alkampfer (14 Aprile 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Si chiama morte cardiaca improvvisa giovanile, in Italia colpisce tra i 1000 e i 1500 under 35 all’anno(19-29 a settimana, altro che “quasi uno”), ha un’incidenza negli atleti 2,5 volte superiore rispetto alla corrispondente popolazione sedentaria, nella maggior parte dei casi è causata da cardiomiopatia aritmogena ed è un evento noto e studiato *da decenni*(anche se su byoblu _noncielodigono_!!!1!!1!).
> Se siamo passati da 19-29 a settimana a “quasi uno”, è un’ottima notizia e prendo con gioia la tua affidabilissima informazione.


sere fa cenavo con un allenatore di football americano, mi diceva che in 35 anni che allenava non aveva mai visto tutti sti problemi.
tutti vaccinati ovviamente.


----------



## sunburn (14 Aprile 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Io stavo parlando di sportivi professionisti che a regola hanno fatto già gli screening e gli eventuali esami..quindi da quel gruppo di 19-29 conta solo gli "atleti" caso più che raro visto che sono controllati


Qualche anno fa fecero esami aggiuntivi rispetto a quelli che si fanno normalmente a circa duemila atleti olimpici e nel 10% dei casi trovarono patologie cardiache mai rilevate negli anni precedenti. 10% tra atleti olimpici.
Detto questo, da quel che scrivi è evidente che tu non abbia competenze mediche, men che meno cardiologiche, quindi chiudo la discussione perché non potrebbe darmi un apporto conoscitivo maggiore di quello che già ho.
Nota a margine: non è una colpa non avere competenze in ambito medico, ma dovresti avere un atteggiamento meno arrogante e più aperto alla conoscenza: io alle discussioni, per esempio, sull’Ucraina mi approccio in modo intellettualmente umile esprimendo la mia opinione in modo pacato e chiedendo sempre a utenti con conoscenze geopolitiche o economiche di dirmi se scrivo fesserie o meno.


----------



## Devil man (14 Aprile 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Qualche anno fa fecero esami aggiuntivi rispetto a quelli che si fanno normalmente a circa duemila atleti olimpici e nel 10% dei casi trovarono patologie cardiache mai rilevate negli anni precedenti. 10% tra atleti olimpici.
> Detto questo, da quel che scrivi è evidente che tu non abbia competenze mediche, men che meno cardiologiche, quindi chiudo la discussione perché non potrebbe darmi un apporto conoscitivo maggiore di quello che già ho.
> Nota a margine: non è una colpa non avere competenze in ambito medico, ma dovresti avere un atteggiamento meno arrogante e più aperto alla conoscenza: io alle discussioni, per esempio, sull’Ucraina mi approccio in modo intellettualmente umile esprimendo la mia opinione in modo pacato e chiedendo sempre a utenti con conoscenze geopolitiche o economiche di dirmi se scrivo fesserie o meno.


Scusa è... Ma arrogante dove ? Per aver esposto delle opinioni ?


----------



## Alkampfer (14 Aprile 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Qualche anno fa fecero esami aggiuntivi rispetto a quelli che si fanno normalmente a circa duemila atleti olimpici e nel 10% dei casi trovarono patologie cardiache mai rilevate negli anni precedenti. 10% tra atleti olimpici.


è vero, ma ritiri e problemi come in questi mesi non si sono mai visti. e siamo solo all'inizio.

edit: la scienzah che cosa dice ? scena muta ? non posso accettare supercazzole come "malore improvviso".


----------



## Manue (14 Aprile 2022)

Inutile scannarsi su "è il vaccino" "non è il vaccino", 
è un argomento che non troverà mai un punto d'intesa.

Ognuno ha le proprie idee.

La mia personale è che virus o vaccino possono causarti le stesse patologie, 
se si è predisposti.


----------



## DavidGoffin (14 Aprile 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Fonti?


Sua sorella. Nel vero senso della parola. E ora che lo sai? Di certo non cambierete idea, sono 2 anni che andate avanti così


----------



## mil77 (14 Aprile 2022)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> è vero, ma ritiri e problemi come in questi mesi non si sono mai visti. e siamo solo all'inizio.
> 
> edit: la scienzah che cosa dice ? scena muta ? non posso accettare supercazzole come "malore improvviso".


Fosse anche vero che ci sono più ritiri, in base a che cosa sono imputati al vaccino e non al xovid e soprattutto al long covid? Perché io di persone che hanno avuto problemi mediamente seri x il vaccino non ne conoscono nemmeno una, mentre che li hanno avuti per il long covid (tutti con covid preso nel 2020 quello che attaccava i polmoni e ante vaccino) ne conosco diversi e diversi sono sportivi under 35.


----------



## Devil man (14 Aprile 2022)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Sua sorella. Nel vero senso della parola. E ora che lo sai? Di certo non cambierete idea, sono 2 anni che andate avanti così


Posta quello che ha detto la sorella perché da quel che si legge in giro non ha né smentito ne confermato..

Io ho solo questo..

_Alle illazioni sul vaccino. Non c’entra il vaccino, non c’entra il Covid. Spero seriamente che chi sta sciacallando in questo momento possa sperimentare la grazia di Dio e cambiare strada, perché utilizzare mia sorella per questo? Inorridisco e vi assicuro che pioveranno querele_

"Non c'entra il vaccino" può essere interpretato anche come, ha fatto le dosi ma per me non ne è la causa.. ( è un suo pensiero )

Ma sinceramente non è ancora chiaro se le ha fatte o meno.


----------



## Alkampfer (14 Aprile 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Fosse anche vero che ci sono più ritiri, in base a che cosa sono imputati al vaccino e non al xovid e soprattutto al long covid? Perché io di persone che hanno avuto problemi mediamente seri x il vaccino non ne conoscono nemmeno una, mentre che li hanno avuti per il long covid (tutti con covid preso nel 2020 quello che attaccava i polmoni e ante vaccino) ne conosco diversi e diversi sono sportivi under 35.


non si può dire con certezza nulla, io tenderei per la causa medicinale sperimentale... visti anche i 1300 eventi avversi segnalati per pfizer .
poi , aggiungerei anche che non si può dare la colpa al covid per ogni disturbo che si presenta.


----------



## Alkampfer (14 Aprile 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Posta quello che ha detto la sorella perché da quel che si legge in giro non ha né smentito ne confermato..
> 
> Io ho solo questo..
> 
> ...


esatto, la sua dichiarazione non vuol certo dire "non è vaccinata" . anzi ...


----------



## Nomaduk (14 Aprile 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Posta quello che ha detto la sorella perché da quel che si legge in giro non ha né smentito ne confermato..
> 
> Io ho solo questo..
> 
> ...


Noi la causa non la possiamo sapere. Certo è che ci sono state migliaia di morti strane da quando ci sono le inoculazioni sopratutto da atleti sani come i pesci. In ogni caso per me era vaccinatissima perché per andare in piscina ci voleva il super greenpass e non credo che un alteta vi avrebbe rinunciato anche solo per allenamento personale. Anche diverse università chiedevano super greenpass.


----------



## fabri47 (14 Aprile 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Posta quello che ha detto la sorella perché da quel che si legge in giro non ha né smentito ne confermato..
> 
> Io ho solo questo..
> 
> ...


Faccio una discussione che è estranea a questo caso, ma che potrebbe essere correlata se è effettivamente il vaccino. Come mai nessuno denuncia o fa polemica per gli effetti avversi di questo vaccino? Cioè, molte famiglie le vedo mute e fanno finta di niente. Cioè, ti muore un figlio, giovane. Vengono minacciate? Gli dicono che "è tutto inutile" e lasciano perdere?


----------



## numero 3 (14 Aprile 2022)

UDG ha scritto:


> Anche il malore di Eriksen lo imputate al vaccino?




No ovviamente, però cominciano a essere numerosi gli sportivi professionisti che accusano malesseri, magari dovuti al covid o alla vaccinazione. Qualcosa sicuramente c'è.


----------



## Devil man (14 Aprile 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> Noi la causa non la possiamo sapere. Certo è che ci sono state migliaia di morti strane da quando ci sono le inoculazioni sopratutto da atleti sani come i pesci. In ogni caso per me era vaccinatissima perché per andare in piscina ci voleva il super greenpass e non credo che un alteta vi avrebbe rinunciato anche solo per allenamento personale. Anche diverse università chiedevano super greenpass.


I medici non danno esenzione nemmeno a gente con tumore al cervello


----------



## Alkampfer (14 Aprile 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> I medici non danno esenzione nemmeno a gente con tumore al cervello


confermo, conosco molte persone con tumore a cui è stato fatto tranquillamente (mia mamma tra gli altri....)


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (14 Aprile 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Faccio una discussione che è estranea a questo caso, ma che potrebbe essere correlata se è effettivamente il vaccino. Come mai nessuno denuncia o fa polemica per gli effetti avversi di questo vaccino? Cioè, molte famiglie le vedo mute e fanno finta di niente. Cioè, ti muore un figlio, giovane. Vengono minacciate? Gli dicono che "è tutto inutile" e lasciano perdere?



Per denunciare ci vogliono le prove.
Mia cugina 40enne dopo la prima dose ha avuto una trombosi al cervello,l'hanno recuperata in extremis perchè era più in cielo che in terra. Trombosi avvenuta a distanza di 24 ore dal vaccino circa,ora non ricordo bene la tempistica.

Ebbene,senza neanche un controllo,per i medici non vi era alcuna correlazione con il vaccino e non è stata neanche segnalata la reazione a chi di dovere (ecco perchè reputo fasulli i report sul numero degli effetti avversi,perchè in più occasioni si trincerano dietro un "nessuna correlazione" e non segnalano neanche l'accaduto)

P.S Non le hanno dato l'esenzione ed è stata costretta,dopo la 1ç dose,ad andare avanti a forza di tamponi per non rischiare


----------



## Devil man (14 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Per denunciare ci vogliono le prove.
> Mia cugina 40enne dopo la prima dose ha avuto una trombosi al cervello,l'hanno recuperata in extremis perchè era più in cielo che in terra. Trombosi avvenuta a distanza di 24 ore dal vaccino circa,ora non ricordo bene la tempistica.
> 
> Ebbene,senza neanche un controllo,per i medici non vi era alcuna correlazione con il vaccino e non è stata neanche segnalata la reazione a chi di dovere (ecco perchè reputo fasulli i report sul numero degli effetti avversi,perchè in più occasioni si trincerano dietro un "nessuna correlazione" e non segnalano neanche l'accaduto)
> ...


Ecco vedi... Se nemmeno in questo caso viene data l'esenzione... O questa ragazza si è vaccinata.. oppure se non si è vaccinata ha avuto una corsia preferenziale per l'esenzione e non è dato a sapersi...

Quindi meglio stare sul vago..


----------



## mil77 (14 Aprile 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Faccio una discussione che è estranea a questo caso, ma che potrebbe essere correlata se è effettivamente il vaccino. Come mai nessuno denuncia o fa polemica per gli effetti avversi di questo vaccino? Cioè, molte famiglie le vedo mute e fanno finta di niente. Cioè, ti muore un figlio, giovane. Vengono minacciate? Gli dicono che "è tutto inutile" e lasciano perdere?


Sinceramente non capisco la domanda...x denunciare ci vogliono le prove...non è che è come su un social dove ognuno può inventarsi le cose da scrivere...


----------



## mil77 (14 Aprile 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Posta quello che ha detto la sorella perché da quel che si legge in giro non ha né smentito ne confermato..
> 
> Io ho solo questo..
> 
> ...


Evidentemente tu non hai ancora sperimentato la grazia di Dio come sperato dalla sorella, visto che stai ancora sciacallando sulla morte di una ragazza.


----------



## Devil man (14 Aprile 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Evidentemente tu non hai ancora sperimentato la grazia di Dio come sperato dalla sorella, visto che stai ancora sciacallando sulla morte di una ragazza.


Mi spiace ma sono ateo


----------



## Alkampfer (14 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Per denunciare ci vogliono le prove.
> Mia cugina 40enne dopo la prima dose ha avuto una trombosi al cervello,l'hanno recuperata in extremis perchè era più in cielo che in terra. Trombosi avvenuta a distanza di 24 ore dal vaccino circa,ora non ricordo bene la tempistica.
> 
> Ebbene,senza neanche un controllo,per i medici non vi era alcuna correlazione con il vaccino e non è stata neanche segnalata la reazione a chi di dovere (ecco perchè reputo fasulli i report sul numero degli effetti avversi,perchè in più occasioni si trincerano dietro un "nessuna correlazione" e non segnalano neanche l'accaduto)
> ...


purtroppo di queste storie ne ho sentite anche troppe, da persone direttamente interessate.


----------



## DavidGoffin (14 Aprile 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Posta quello che ha detto la sorella perché da quel che si legge in giro non ha né smentito ne confermato..
> 
> Io ho solo questo..
> 
> ...


Non si possono inserire i link di siti terzi ma c'è il virgolettato della sorella che dice che non era vaccinata per una non meglio precisata patologia forse.
Ma al di là di questo, ripeto, che se anche la mamma vi fa un vocale e ve lo manda per dire che non era stata vaccinata, a chi non crede c'è poco da fare. Ci saranno sempre effetti avversi che tengono nascosti quando in realtà di nascosto non c'è proprio nulla. Io dopo la prima e seconda dose sono stato da Dio, dopo la terza come tanti altri febbre e otite anche se mi hanno spiegato che avendola fatta in pieno inverno può essere che non c'entrasse nulla ma che il fisico fosse già indebolito per la terza dose e ho preso influenza più otite anche per via dei bambini che andavano a scuola e stavano male 1 giorno sì e l'altro pure. E quindi? Tutti gli altri vaccini non hanno effetti avversi? No solo quelli del covid perchè boh se sono a mrna c'è quella scusa, se sono a virus inattivato non va bene manco quella.


----------

